# True Blood Season 5



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2012)

First episode was last week

People thought Tara was dead with that shotgun to the head, and that she'd been written out of the plot


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 15, 2012)

SPOILERS...!!!!


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> SPOILERS...!!!!


 
Don't open the thread then you numpty. No spoilers for anything not screened yet.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm going to watch it 'shortly' and many will watch it soon or when it's released here.. numpty..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2012)

fangs and tits and southern gothic


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 16, 2012)

as my youngest said once....

"so this is just basically, blood, violence and lots of very attractive people shagging?"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2012)

Erics heartfelt 'Fuck sookie' was my biggest lol of the episode


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

Season 4 was dissappointing. Hope this one gets back on form.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 18, 2012)

Steve Newlin's invite being rescinded - "I love yewwwwwwww"


----------



## extra dry (Jun 18, 2012)

Hopefully Sookie won't make passed the third episode...


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

extra dry said:


> Hopefully Sookie won't make passed the third episode...


 
Considering she's the lead character, this seems unlikely. If I hated the lead character of a TV series so much that I'd wanted her dead, I probably wouldn't watch the series.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 18, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Steve Newlin's invite being rescinded - "I love yewwwwwwww"


 
That got a bellylaugh from me.

One of the best characters is Pam, I think she will have a big role later on in the series. Referring to Sookie's powers as "Super snatch"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 18, 2012)

Second episode should be available tonight, looking forward to it  (though I hope there's no more 'Sookie & Tara - The Teenage Years', and more Pam and Lafayette )


----------



## Bassism (Jun 18, 2012)

just downloading the 2nd episode now the first one last week was crap


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 18, 2012)

Basswhore said:


> just downloading the 2nd episode now the first one last week was crap


 
Crap? I enjoyed it. Watched it on Saturday night quite drunk and it was brainless fun!


----------



## yardbird (Jun 18, 2012)

I shall watch episode two tonight whilst gnawing at very spicy sticky spare ribs and with a glass of Claret.
First glass being consumed now


----------



## Bassism (Jun 19, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Crap? I enjoyed it. Watched it on Saturday night quite drunk and it was brainless fun!


 
ye on reflection it is just that brainless fun , excuse my throw away comment
I love true blood x


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2012)

if you liked episode 2's scandewgian Authority interregator then you can also see him playing rail security headman in AMC's 'Hell on Wheels. Is henchman no1 to none other than deep space 9's Chief Obrian


----------



## belboid (Jun 23, 2012)

Watched the first two last night and quickly remembered why I'd got irritated with it. Fucking werewolves and there crappy pack bullshit. 

Fortunately mad as hell Tara, Jessica remaining marvellously loopy and Eric just being Eric should make up for that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2012)

some good pam as well 'I'm wearing a k-mart sweatsuit' cracked me up


----------



## Bassism (Jun 23, 2012)

aw the little wolf in pyjamas, ya just knew that was coming


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2012)

I found the werewolves more entertaining when they were being led in weird Nazi rictuals by Russel edgington.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2012)

Cross-posted this in the 'What are you listening to right now' thread. I think it's in next week's episode:

I love Iggy Pop, I love Best Coast, and I love True Blood! 

http://blogs.kcrw.com/musicnews/201...o-duet-on-lets-boot-and-rally-for-true-blood/


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2012)

I find alseeds altruism and all round good eggishness becomes increasingly irritating  especially when he voices complete falsehoods in the name of the greater good like some epic utilitarian fucknut when actually he is just covering sookies back. Grow some stones lad.


----------



## underurnose (Jul 6, 2012)

i blame this shit for face eating morons


----------



## Bassism (Jul 11, 2012)

just watched eps 4 and 5 they were ultra ace.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't help feeling it has jumped the shark.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's definitly has. It's still watchable and enjoyable, but a lot less engaging. I liked the Pam backstory, and Lafayette's continuing story. But the fairy club (twin peaks black lodge stylings), the child vampire (interview with a vampire), and the vampire elders and religion (done better in twilight ffs) are very unoriginal.

And has Tara actually done anything except moan for 5 series? She's still moaning now she's a vampire . Also, I don't like the new "Bill in a leather jacket", but the Bromance betwen him and Eric is quite funny.

eta: I'm currently watching Californication Season 5 as well, and that's another series that has done one too many


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 11, 2012)

Still gonna watch it every week though


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I find alseeds altruism and all round good eggishness becomes increasingly irritating especially when he voices complete falsehoods in the name of the greater good like some epic utilitarian fucknut when actually he is just covering sookies back. Grow some stones lad.


 
Clearly just been trying to get in sookeh's pants since he was introduced.

Got vomited on instead


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

I literally have no idea what is going on anymore.

and why are there no midle class werewolves, its like werewolfism only runs through redneck blood. Weird

still watching mind


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 24, 2012)

That Iraq storyline is such a massive distraction it taxes my suspension of disbelief.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

oh yeah the ifrit thing- I'm 'llowing that cos Terry Bellflour is such an amusing character


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 24, 2012)

It taxes my suspension of disbelief in the sense that I could well belief a gang of drug-fucked american soldiers would open fire on a bunch of Iraqi villagers - starts to move the programme towards documentary territory.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, this has gone incredibly bad now. There are just too many plots, and it jumps between all these constantly. Here's a list of what I'm struggling to give a shit about:

01. Religious shit about Lilith
02. iStakes (ffs)
03. Fire demons made of crap cgi
04. Hate groups in Obama masks
05. Sookie moping about wanting to be normal
06. Tara as a vampire, probably going to bemiserable for eternity
07. Who killed Sooky's parents
08. Lafayette's Mexican trip (though he is by far the best character in it for me)
09. Who is in control of the wolf pack
10. The Fairy 'club'

(and the latest episode included a line by the Sargeant which just left me dumbfounded)


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 25, 2012)

The Vampires certainly seem to love Apple


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

did we find out why russel edgingtons iStake didn't work? I think I missed tht bit


----------



## belboid (Jul 25, 2012)

a few bits like the iStakes (and the Sanguinistas) are quite funny when they first get mentioned.  But then they cant stop mentioning them and shoving them to the fore. And, y'know what?  They're not _that_ funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

I did quite enjoy how they cut from skaaaaaaskard saying 'its vampire blood, it won't do anything to us' to them staggering around town mash up. That did make me lol


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> did we find out why russel edgingtons iStake didn't work? I think I missed tht bit


 
I assumed Salome deliberately borked it and didn't silver him like she was supposed to.

Incidentally, the actress playing her seems to have suffered from being told she would be the 'turncoat' too early on during filming, so she's played every scene a little too sly.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I did quite enjoy how they cut from skaaaaaaskard saying 'its vampire blood, it won't do anything to us' to them staggering around town mash up. That did make me lol


 
Yeah, the one laugh from me was seeing Eric give Bill a ride on his back.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2012)

why are all of the fairies english- are the writers trying to imply something.

The vampires strand just went even more mental

I was distressed to see Jessica silvered up and asking 'please, take the silver off' but then later she broke someones neck with one savage twist and that was better


----------



## poului (Jul 31, 2012)

Now they've introduced Freddie Krueger into the mix.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 8, 2012)

Eric is the best.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I did quite enjoy how they cut from skaaaaaaskard saying 'its vampire blood, it won't do anything to us' to them staggering around town mash up. That did make me lol


Eric is really the main attraction these days. Though Ep11 was pretty good as Jason when back to being dumb as two short planks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2012)

Lots of loose end tying off this week. Prepping for the Big Bad that killed sookies parents to be defeated I suppose. Bills character has become completely unrealistic. Skaasgard did some good loomin, I like the way the nine foot viking looks down and speaks with either intensity or weary disain- nothing inbetween.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

Lots of dead vamps this week


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 21, 2012)

Finale next week. It's certainly lost a bit since the first few series, I guess because most of the mysteries have been solved (what Sookie is, what Sam is etc...)

I gather there is one more book to televise, and that will be the end, which is probably about right.

Eric & Pam need their own series though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 21, 2012)

They're still trying to cram it choc-full of stuff, like introducing the story about Alcide's father (can't help thinking that the T1000 got old ).

Yeah, an Eric & Pam spin off would be great....just as long as there's no Tara!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2012)

They killed off Onamaeus


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Finale next week. It's certainly lost a bit since the first few series, I guess because most of the mysteries have been solved (what Sookie is, what Sam is etc...)
> 
> I gather there is one more book to televise, and that will be the end, which is probably about right.
> 
> Eric & Pam need their own series though.


There's about a billion more books, she turns one out a year. But AFAIK the TV series only really uses the books as a starting point and pretty much goes where it wants to.

Eric is easily the best thing. I reckon his sister will get killed off, which IMO is a shame as have a bit of a thing for her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2012)

The books are fucking awful.


I'm still not certain as to why all werewolves are rednecks


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 27, 2012)

Utterly bonkers finale. 

Enjoyed it thoroughly. 

When the 1000 year old Viking vampire screams "RUN!", fucking run


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 28, 2012)

The season as a whole was weak but that was a good last episode.


----------



## poului (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't get this whole "it's gone off the rails" argument. The show has always been incredibly well-made trash.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2012)

the measured nature of the first series which explored themes like Passing, the nature of prejudice and love etc in a southern gothic context.

Compared to today where we have Bill Compton reborn as the avatar of a Vampire God and redneck werewolves jacked up on blood have fight. See?


its gone well mental. The headbanging started with that Maenad storyline imho


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2012)

Andy Bellefleur has four fairy babies, I wonder what's going to happen to them next season.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 29, 2012)

They'll probably be the key to stopping Billith, knowing this show.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

Entertaining finale, made up for some of the rubbish earlier.  Still bored to death by werewolves and shapeshifters, but Sookie actually got less annoying, and a love triangle of Eric, Pam & Tara has amusing potential.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 29, 2012)

How many sharks can one show jump?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 29, 2012)

I was worried the finale would be all about Russell Edgington, who I was never too keen on, but he was wiped out in the first few seconds.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 29, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> They'll probably be the key to stopping Billith, knowing this show.


 
Billith...hehe that made me lol


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I was worried the finale would be all about Russell Edgington, who I was never too keen on, but he was wiped out in the first few seconds.


there must be somethng wrong with my eyes, you seem to have said the one good new character from the last three seasons was crap!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 30, 2012)

prob with edgington is that he was too powerful, overpowered the script like

/dot


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 31, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Billith...hehe that made me lol


 
I can't claim the credit, saw it in the TelevisionWithoutPity recap, made me chuckle too.

Just rewatched the finale with housemate, the bits with Lafayette, Arlene and Jane Bodehouse watching Andy Bellefleur's faerie fling give birth reminded me how much better the show seemed when it was actually centred around Merlotte's (and Bon Temps in general).

Like a really fucked up and trashy version of Stars Hollow from The Gilmore Girls 

Plus are they really going to do the whole Season 2 plot with Jason again? The fool rejected Jessica


----------



## abe11825 (Sep 5, 2012)

After reading the books (I got up to 11 in paperback. 12 is only out in hardcover and 13 [the last of the series, according to Harris] isn't due until next year), Alan Ball and his writers definitely took creative license for the show. True, one can never judge a show / movie by its book (and vice versa), but what the hell? I see next season being the "true death" of the show and it not being contracted for a 7th run. Some where, I read that Game of Thrones has taken over too much of HBO's time and effort lately.

That being said, yeah, the show has derailed a bit. There are too many side story lines now, and too many open story lines that make no sense. The last two seasons were confusing as hell.



The Octagon said:


> Plus are they really going to do the whole Season 2 plot with Jason again? The fool rejected Jessica


 Jason has too many issues anyway - what happened to his V addiction and him becoming a were? That was dropped like a bad habit.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 5, 2012)

I watched the whole thing in two days at the weekend... Which may not have done it any favours, tbf.  I did enjoy it, it's silly and witty and occasionally sexy... But every so often I got a flash, a reminder of just how good the first series was. 

Too, too, too many storylines - definitely.  Although it occurs to me that this stopped me resenting the rubbish ones, like I did with all of sam's previous stories, or with the wolves. 

I found the Hoyt stuff ultimately unsatifying. He's a great character and I hope he comes back from Alaska. Preferred Tara as a vamp, and loved the Pam storylines, but thought they were sadly lacking in her usual nuclear put downs and one-liners. Also, Pam's costumes were less flattering this year and/or she's lost some weight in an unfortunate way.  Which may not matter to all y'all - but it sure as shit matters to me.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 5, 2012)

Also, "Warlow" is a crap name for a bogeyman.


----------



## Reno (Dec 5, 2012)

Watched the last season over the last week. I thought this season was fun and an improvement over the last one. Pam is the stand out character by far now. Tara was a bit of a drag over the last couple of seasons and turning her was a good move. The wolf cub was so cute.


----------

